# GTA als MMO?



## Nicnak (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie es der Titel schon sagt, was würdet ihr von GTA als MMO halten?
Ich kenn mich technisch nicht so gut aus, und glaub auch net dass das von der Spielmechanik laufen würde auf den jetzigen Rechnern, aber trotzdem stell ich es mir saugeil vor.
Die Städte in GTA sind rießengroß und die Spielmechanik ist wirklich einmalig.

Von Fahrrädern, Mottorrädern, Autos, bishin zu Flugzeugen, Fallschirmen, Hellikoptern und Monstertrucks...
Ganze Gilden, bzw. Clans ala rusisch Mafia etc. laufen Amok, bekriegen sich gegenseitig oder gehen gegen die Cops und die restliche Spielwelt vor...

Versteht mich nicht falsch ^^, ich bin kein Gewalt Fetischist oder ähnliches, aber jeder der GTA kennt wird wissen was ich meine. 

Die Engine würde einfach soviel hergeben, und MMOPG wärs auch machbar. Statt random pickups und Cheats einfach sich verbessernde Amor und Waffen ala Interface, wie in allen anderen MMO`s.

Was haltet ihr davon?

MfG NicNak


----------



## DarkSaph (22. Mai 2008)

Wäre ziemlich geil, da GTA ein recht spaßiges Spiel ist.


----------



## Kezman1 (22. Mai 2008)

Die Idee find ich jetzt aber Saugeil....

vorallem so BandenKrieg würde ich mir super vorstellen, oder jede Crew hätte ihr eigenes Gangauto und so sachen halt. Und als Epic wäre ich nicht für Gegenstände sondern Körperbau Muskeln und so....

könnten sich die Macher mal ruhig überlegen^^


----------



## Hinack (22. Mai 2008)

ich sehs schon vor mir, hunderte rasen durch die straßen und rammen alles weg, was sich bewegt, das macht spaß, wenn man nichtmehr ordentlich von punkt A nach punkt B fahren kann^^ man könnte es sicherlich umsetzen, nur ob man es bei solchen verhältnissen spielen möchte oder kann ist eine andere frage^^ naja, es gibt verschiedene geschmäcker^^ ich fänds nich so dolle^^

MFG Hinack


----------



## DarkShiyoda (22. Mai 2008)

GTA San Andreas kann man Online spielen mit SAMP(San Andreas Multiplayer) Client den man sich auf www.sa-mp.com downloaden kann. Viel spaß beim zocken habs auch zwischendurch gemacht. Echt funny.
Vorraussetzung ist, dass man GTA SA installiert hat.

MfG
DarkShiyoda


----------



## muhuhaha (22. Mai 2008)

ich würd sofort mit wow aufhören und noch noch gta zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mus aber gut überlegt sein was man alles machen kann^^



(war natürlich nur ein scherz wow is geil^^)


----------



## osama (22. Mai 2008)

ja hab den multiplayer auch nur mir macht es nur dan fun wen mehrere auf dem server sind aber immer zu empfehlen


----------



## lollercoaster (22. Mai 2008)

Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht so aus, aber ich glaube All Point Bulletin wird doch so ähnlich wie GTA sein oder?


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2008)

DarkShiyoda schrieb:


> GTA San Andreas kann man Online spielen mit SAMP(San Andreas Multiplayer) Client den man sich auf www.sa-mp.com downloaden kann. Viel spaß beim zocken habs auch zwischendurch gemacht. Echt funny.
> Vorraussetzung ist, dass man GTA SA installiert hat.
> MfG
> DarkShiyoda


Lol^^, noch nie von gehört. Gleich mal morgen in die Videothek renn... XD
Thx a lot


----------



## EliteOrk (23. Mai 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> ich sehs schon vor mir, hunderte rasen durch die straßen und rammen alles weg, was sich bewegt, das macht spaß, wenn man nichtmehr ordentlich von punkt A nach punkt B fahren kann^^ man könnte es sicherlich umsetzen, nur ob man es bei solchen verhältnissen spielen möchte oder kann ist eine andere frage^^ naja, es gibt verschiedene geschmäcker^^ ich fänds nich so dolle^^
> 
> MFG Hinack



Gerade das würde ja den Spielspaß ins unermessliche treiben (Massenkarrambollagen auf der Autobahn etc.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mórgul (23. Mai 2008)

ja hab ich auch mal gehört da soll sowas in der art in entwicklung sein

@muhaha *sign* wow rockt


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (23. Mai 2008)

GTA als Online Spiel währe zwar geil aber in seiner art fast unmöglich umzusetzen.

Die begehbare Welt müsste riesig sein also ein ausgebautes Kontinent System  besitzen sonnst würde man nur über andre Spieler Stolpern und es währe absolut unübersichtlich jeder reist den andren aus dem Porsche xD

Also wie gesagt GTA als Online Game währe geil aber nur machbar mit einer riesigen Welt. Gut fände es geil von USA nach Afrika oder in eine Stadt irgendwo in Europa zu Reisen STOP: unsere Politiker würde das verbieten das dieses Spiel mit echten Länder und Städte namen rauskommt da es in dem spiel ja viel zu Gewalt gibt und andere arten von Kriminalität ... bla bla -.- aber was Solls wen sowas rauskommen sollte wird man sich da schon das richtige einfallen lassen!


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (23. Mai 2008)

Die Idee wär ja ma lecht funny und sicher auch ein kauf wert, wenn da nicht überall diese möchtergen ''Gangstas'' herumrennen würden. 
Also ich denke, ich würde mit dem Chat und den Spielern in diesem Game nicht klarkommen.
Dann wäre dieses ''Ey alder man.. blablubb'' an der Tagesordnung.
Daher von mir ein ''nein''. xD


----------



## Aico (23. Mai 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht so aus, aber ich glaube All Point Bulletin wird doch so ähnlich wie GTA sein oder?




Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaynai (23. Mai 2008)

JUNGS!!!!!!!!
Lasst uns doch erstmal die PC Version abwarten, konsoleros haben ihren Multiplayer mode, mal schaun was für die PC´ler rausspringt


----------



## Taynted (23. Mai 2008)

ich mag zwar GTA aber als MMO(RP?)G funzt das glaub ned so ganz.

1. wieso sollte man das länger spielen? gibt ja irgendwie nix reizvolles daran damit ich hin und wieder mal ne stunde zocke zahl ich sicher nix dafür^^

2. würde das garantiert wieder die allseitsbeliebte Killerspiele diskussion auslösen und die unnützen politiker in deutschland die denken sie müssten die jugend kaputt mach.. äääääh schützen würden sich extrem freuen.


----------



## Tankstelle (23. Mai 2008)

Ääähm, SA und VC gibt es schon als MMO's
Das Läuft dann meist so ab: man kann beim login seine "klasse" auswählen. Hierbei hat man die Wahl zwischen Polizei, Räuber und so weiter. 
Dann macht man halt das, was man für seine Klasse für richtig hält. Beraubt z.B. ein räuber eine bank so bekommt er geld, dies kann jedoch von der polizei verhindert werden, und damit bekommt die polizei dann Geld. Für das Geld kann man sich dann Waffen/eigene Autos/Häuser usw kaufen. Das ist da kein rumgemetzel, es ist "kontrolliertes" RPG. Denn würdet ihr im richtigen leben einfach so aus langeweile ne ganze stadt vernichten?

Den Clienten kann man sich auf: www.sa-mp.com  laden, setzt aber vorraus, dass man GTA:SA installiert hat.

MfG
Tankstelle


----------



## Thoryia (23. Mai 2008)

GTA Grundidee ist als echtes MMO geplant! Das warten hat also bald ein Ende.

Hier der Link zum ehemaligen Thread... http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=all+point


----------



## Sven0815 (24. Mai 2008)

es gab nen Interview mit nem Hochrangigen von Rockstar, da hiess es mit den downloadbaren Inhalten und den Multiplayermodi von IV teste man die Onlinebereitschaft der Fans und das GTA sich als "MMO" ja eig recht gut machen müsste. Sprich da hatte auch schon der ein oder andere die Idee^^  Hab die Meldung jetzt nicht zur Hand, SuFu auf PcGames oder Cynamite.de sollte aber schnell Ergebnisse liefern.


----------



## Brennus Magtus (24. Mai 2008)

All Points Bulletin ist von einem ehemaligem GTA Entwickler und soll ende 2008 rauskommen!
Grafik gut und spielkonzept weifach nur geil!!!


----------



## dalai (24. Mai 2008)

schon mal von GTA IV online gehört?
Ein echtes GTA kann man nicht als MMO machen, denn es hat eine Story und nur eine Hauptperson.


----------



## e2to (24. Mai 2008)

GTA II hattte n multiplayer, wenn man in dem lange geung rumstand hat sich auch ne bande um einen versammlet mit der ich dann die gang von meinem bruder gwipped hab^^ war dat lustig, also früher...

ansonsten wäre die idee ja nich schlecht und auch umsetzbar, aber man muss in nem mmo auch neue inhalte bringen um die zocker an der maus zu halten und newbies im spiel wollen ja auch nich gleich von irgendwelchen  hansels mit ner m16 übern haufen gelegt werden... einfach zu viele punkte die du für´n MMO beachten musst


----------



## Phobius (24. Mai 2008)

GTA als MMO kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.
Wäre ein bißchen komischen mit den Stats ^^

GTA Online spielen ist aber möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für GTA III, GTA VC und GTA San Andreas gibt es einen Multiplayer Mod. Hab das mal ne zeitlang mit gespielt und muss sagen es macht noch mehr Laune wie solo zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wer Interesse dran hat einfach mal bei Google "GTA Multiplayer" o.Ä. suchen.
Da lädt man nen Mod, installiert den, sucht nen Server aus und dann gibt's Hali Gali Drecksaufest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2008)

Hab irgendwo gelesen es soll erst 2009 kommen. 
APB sieht von der Grafik echt Klasse aus.


----------



## Geronimus (24. Mai 2008)

ich schätze mal das man erst ne action starten muss um angegriffen werden zu können...also z.b.: nen transporter klauen und man wird quasi "pvp" geflagt...oder man kann nur wen der anderen fraktion angreifen...auf jeden fall wirds saugeil^^


----------



## Ronas (24. Mai 2008)

offene clanschießerei pew pew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (24. Mai 2008)

gta als mmo wär echt ne feine sache, muss man schon sagen.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (24. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gDBfA6HaQtk&...feature=related das soll 2009 rauskommen sowas ähnliches wie gta und au online meines wissens...


----------



## Ilunadin (24. Mai 2008)

jaja dieses niemals Bugfreie vollkommen idiotische GTA...

ein MMO wäre geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 love it!


----------



## Macaveli (24. Mai 2008)

Kr4ZoR schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gDBfA6HaQtk&...feature=related das soll 2009 rauskommen sowas ähnliches wie gta und au online meines wissens...


 sieht echt gut aus, soll das aber auch wirklich ein mmo werden?


----------



## MLK1006 (25. Mai 2008)

GTA als MMO fände ich nicht so gut, weil liberty city gerade so groß wie das brachland ist und wenn dort überall ( ca. 2mio? ) typen in auto rum crashen stelle ich mir das chaotisch vor

LFG bankausrauben


----------



## Flixl (25. Mai 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Schleichär (25. Mai 2008)

Kauft euch ne 360 oda ps3 oda wartet halt bis es für pc kommt aber besorgt euch wenn ihr eine der drei plattformen habt GTA 4! es gibt dort nen open MP dh man kannmachen was man will man kann mit 15 freunden also zu 16 in nen stripclub gehen oda dartspielen oda rennen fahren oda einfach die cops jagen mit verhandungs lvl 6 wo man froh sein kann das man 5min überlebt^^ also ich bin immer für eine partie offen einfach bei XBL adden bin Timbuktu15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am meisten spaß macht es wenn man sich nen bus klau dann alle einsteigen und alle ihre waffen aus den fenstern halten und so dann durch die stadt fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GTA 4 hat mehr als 10 online mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MLK1006 (25. Mai 2008)

Schleichär schrieb:


> Kauft euch ne 360 oda ps3 oda wartet halt bis es für pc kommt aber besorgt euch wenn ihr eine der drei plattformen habt GTA 4! es gibt dort nen open MP dh man kannmachen was man will man kann mit 15 freunden also zu 16 in nen stripclub gehen oda dartspielen oda rennen fahren oda einfach die cops jagen mit verhandungs lvl 6 wo man froh sein kann das man 5min überlebt^^ also ich bin immer für eine partie offen einfach bei XBL adden bin Timbuktu15
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hol mir das spiel bald (hab schon ne ps3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) können ja ne runde spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du tankst ich heal?^^


----------



## the Huntress (25. Mai 2008)

Also das was GTA 4 an Multiplayer zu bieten hat reicht doch völlig. Wozu das ganze noch erweitern? Lieber ne anständige Story!


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2008)

AllPointsBullet ... naja klingt nice aber obs gut wird?
ja zu GTA Online... es gab glaube vor 2 oder 3 Jahren von einen Rockstar Mitarbeiter in einen Interview eine Anmerkung zu einen : GTA als MMO...
Jedoch wurde dazu nie wieder was gesagt.
Trotzdem könnte ich mir das recht gut vorstellen und zwar so was in der art:
1. Es gibt nicht nur 1 Stadt sondern eine ganze Welt wo in den größten Ländern jeweils 1-- Städte sind mit denen man Per Flugzeug hinfliegen kann
2. Es wird Clans geben, in der art wie Gilden
3. Stats sind halt: Wie gut kann ihc mit ner Pistole oder anderen Waffen umgehen, und stats wie in Gta Sa.

Naja aber ob sowas jemals kommt... abwarten


----------



## Gocu (25. Mai 2008)

GTA San Andreas kann man für den PC Online spielen und es ist schon ein Online Spiel in Arbeit das zwar nicht von Rockstar ist aber sich genauso wie GTA spielt


----------



## dalai (25. Mai 2008)

`Mehr Multiplayer von Rockstargames und Taketwo würde mir Angst machen. Im GTA-4 gibt es 15 verschiedene Onlinemoden. (Okay Team-Deathmatch und Deathmatch sind natürlich ähnlich, aber es hat auch Bomb da Base und NOOSE-Alarm, die sind ziemlich lustig und abwechslungsreich.) http://www.rockstargames.com/IV/#?page=multiplayer

In AllPointsBullet wirds mehr MMo geben, das hat für mich aber nichts mit GrandTheftAuto zu tun, da es auch nicht von Rockstar und/oder TakeTwo produziert wird, denn die müssen die Pc-Version von Gta4 und vielleicht ein GTa4 Addon oder sogar GTA5 machen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Muahahahaha ich hab Gta 4 schon lange fertig und viele müssen noch bis im Herbst auf ihre Pc-Version warten!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicnak (25. Mai 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> GTA als MMO kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.
> Wäre ein bißchen komischen mit den Stats ^^



Ok RPG mäßig währe es schwer rüber zu bringen, aber ansonsten, wieso nicht?

Caps, T-shirts, Hosen etc. mit Stats wie Hp, Resistenzen, Stärke, Beweglichkeit etc.
Schußsichere Westen oder Helme die man ausblenden kann.

"Rassen" währen auch kein Problem: russische Mafia, japanische Mafia, FBI, NYPD, CIA, mexikanische- oder afroamerikanische Gangs.
Dazu n paar Klassen die unterschiedliche Waffenkaliber tragen können und jeweils n paar Spezialattacken ala Mehrfachschuss, AoE Granaten, Blendgranaten, oder auch Giftschüsse, Feuerschüsse  etc. hätten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gameplay first...GTA wies im mom ist ist auch net realistisch, ich lauf Amok, fahr paar hundert übern Haufen und töte die halbe Polizeibelegschaft, werde verhaftet und schwups bin ich fürn paar hundert $ wieder draußen,
trotzdem rockts wie sau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Sachen Heilung  oder Raids wärs schwer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dafür währen Heal und...ähm...Manapots kein Problem= Energydrinks und Fastfood zum mitnehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Machbar wärs auf jedenfall. ^_^


----------



## dalai (25. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Ok RPG mäßig währe es schwer rüber zu bringen, aber ansonsten, wieso nicht?
> 
> Caps, T-shirts, Hosen etc. mit Stats wie Hp, Resistenzen, Stärke, Beweglichkeit etc.
> Schußsichere Westen oder Helme die man ausblenden kann.
> ...


*Klugscheiss an*
NYPD gibt es nicht, das heisst LCPD du Idiot!!!! New York heisst Liberty City!!! 
*Klugscheiss aus*

Ich denke das wird es auch in AllPointsBullet nicht geben und in einem GTA schon gar nicht.


----------



## Mobius-1337 (25. Mai 2008)

GTA als MMO? =)

öhm ich will gar net wissen wie es in der Luft aussieht wenn da tausende von Spieler in nem flugzeug hocken :>

PVP wäre dabei auch ziemlich krass^^


----------



## MLK1006 (25. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Ok RPG mäßig währe es schwer rüber zu bringen, aber ansonsten, wieso nicht?
> 
> Caps, T-shirts, Hosen etc. mit Stats wie Hp, Resistenzen, Stärke, Beweglichkeit etc.
> Schußsichere Westen oder Helme die man ausblenden kann.
> ...





Warum ist GTA, GTA ? ich denke gerade weil es kein MMO ist

Meine meinung ist das GTA gerade diesen "anti mmo, action, ballerspiel" feeling ausmacht. 
Ein MMO wurde doch nur die spannung und die freiheit von GTA zerstören. Meine meinung, ENDE


----------



## talsimir (25. Mai 2008)

Könnte ich mir auch vorstellen eine gute Idee=. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Autos könnte man es so machen wie in WoW für Geld(Dollar) kaufen und Flugzeuge wie die Mounts in wow zb. Flugzeug für 500.000 Dollar oder so etwas in der art! Hauptsache es ist etwas das nicht jeder bekommen kann auf die schnelle.


----------



## Rojan (27. Mai 2008)

ich spiel regelmässig gta san andreas mim multiplayer mod im teamdeathmatch, sind meistens so 100-130 leute auf dem server online.

das rockt wie sau, kann mir das gut als mmo (ungleich mmorpg) vorstellen :>


----------



## Badrobot (30. Mai 2008)

Wieso muss jedes MMO 'Stats', 'Healing', 'Tanken', 'Leveln' und 'Raids' haben? Kann man vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken Spiele zu machen die nicht Klone von altebekanntem sind? Innovation wird heutzutage nicht mehr groß geschrieben? Klone ftw.!!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue (30. Mai 2008)

Ich denke, wenn man GTA als richtiges MMO rausbringt, ist es eher so fun mäßig, da man mit so vielen "beklopten" die wild rumrasen und alles in die Luft ajgen, nicht mehr normal "questen" (falls es sowas geben würde) könnte....

aber so ab und zu bestimmt ganz funny
würde wohl eher auf so bandenkreige rauslaufen denk ich

MFG Feanwulf


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Und wieder jemand, der seine Denkweise auf altbekanntes beschränkt.

Vielleicht muss man da garnicht Questen? Wo steht, das des in einem MMO zwingend erforderlich ist?

Stell Dir stattdessen mal so vor: Du als einer der übelst Chilligen Gang Mitglieder vom Fu Tang Clän limest grad so mit Deinen Ghetto Bro herum, auf einmal hört Ihr von einem dicken Geldtransport der ausgerechnet in der Nähe langfährt. Was machen? RICHTIG: überfallen!

Und natürlich ruft das die Gegner in dem Fall die "Allianz" ähm Police ähnliche Truppe auf den Plan die per Funk benachrichtigt werden, und eine dicke Schlacht nimmt ihren Lauf. SO SCHÖN kann MMO sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Welt soll halt komplex und dynamisch sein, nicht das ewig vorgeleierte Standard Programm, verstehst? Und Du levlest auch nicht an Zahlen, sondern an durchgezogenen Aktionen! Das sieht man dann an Deinen Klamotten, Narben, Deiner Karre, Deinen Waffen, Chicas und was weiss ich.

Einfach mal vom festgefahrenen Mittelalter MMO denken weg gehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

*edit*


----------



## Melonix (30. Mai 2008)

Ich bin einer der wow zocker aber GTA ist der hammer finde ich Prima  wen die langenweile in wow Reinkomt dan greiffe ich zu GTA.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Mai 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Könnte ich mir auch vorstellen eine gute Idee=.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich würde eher Helis, oder eben Flugzeuge zum Verkauf anbieten(da die etwas besonderes wären und nicht essentiell wären) aber eher nicht die autos. ich finde gerade das gefühl von freiheit, das gta vermittelt, wenn man mit dem auto überall hinrasen kann ist neben den anderen elementen wichtig.

wenn es da nur autos für geld geben würde hätte ich weniger lust es zu spielen. der verschleiss an autos wäre enorm^^  (reppkosten wäre ne möglichkeit, aber ich glaube bei massenkarambolagen hätte da keiner bock drauf)


----------



## Bexx13 (30. Mai 2008)

GTA als mmo(rpg) ?

Dann bräuchte ich nichts andres mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon allein der Multiplayermodus von GTA 4 bockt so dermassen und funktioniert auch schon richtig gut. Überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen mit den mods von GTA SA und so, wobei die auch schon ziemlich cool gemacht waren. Allerdings hat mich da dann ein wenig gestört, dass das gesamte Leben in der Stadt (Fußgänger/Verkehr etc.) nicht dabei war, die ganze Stadt war leer und nur die Spieler füllten sie mit Leben. Das ist beim MP von GTA 4 jetzt anders, es gibt trotzdem "zivilen" Verkehr und so.
Die Online-Bereitschaft ist auf jeden Fall sehr hoch, da ist zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit was los.
Wie das ganze dann umzusetzen sei, darüber kann man sich bestimmt lange streiten. Aber die ganze GTA-Reihe hat gezeigt, was die Entwickler anpacken, wird einfach nur gut, von daher würde ich mir darüber keine Sorgen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke schon, dass sich damit der Traum vieler GTA-Fans erfüllen würde!

LG Bexx


----------



## saat4ever (30. Mai 2008)

Habe mir jetzt nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen und vielleicht ist es schon gesagt worden Aber Sam Houser (president of Rockstar Games) hat in einem Interview schon erwähnt das sie sowas planen. Vielleicht finde ich das Interview nochmal, dann linke ich es.

Jo also ich würde das echt geil finden, GTA is mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel für die Konsole. Habe auch seit GTA 3 alle mehrfach durch gezockt und mir sowas immer gewünscht. Spiele auch den Multiplayer von GTA IV sehr gerne, aber das Spiel dann als MMO währe ja echt der Hammer.


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

GTA selber ist es nicht, aber etwas basierend auf der Engine und der Idee. Habe einen Link weiter oben gepostet.


----------



## Frek01 (30. Mai 2008)

wäre sehr geil weil gta ja auch n sau geiles game ist


----------



## Chínín (30. Mai 2008)

Hey ich spiele das derzeit online

Das ist beschissen

Die meisten server haben ne total scheiss verbindung

PvP ist doof da siehste meist nur wo der gegner vor n paar Sekunden stand

Es können nicht mehrere Spieler in ein Flugzeug Und wenn doch sehen die nur den Innenraum die wissen nicht wo die sind

hmmmm Alles wegrammen naja die meisten server haben nur Autos etc an den spawnstellen (da wo die halt starten) und wenn da doch Autos sind dann stehen die irgendwo in der Ecke

Das geilste ist aber einige haben rausgekriegt wie man Gegenstände aus dem Spiel neu einfügt da können die allen möglichen Mist zusammenbaun zum Beispiel n riesenlooping aus Autobahnteilen...

Und achja wer nur deutsch kann ist schlecht dran die meisten richtig populären Server sind englisch oder russisch und es gibt nur 2 richtig gut besuchte deutsche server

Und....man kann ganz leicht cheaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mir n Programm ausm internet gezogen angemacht aufn Server und losgecheatet

Wer will mal mit nem Auto 5000 KMH schnell fliegen xD

Soooo das mal von mir

Edit: Roleplay in GTA ist beschissen entweder man kommt einfach nicht voran, es ist zu einfältig, man kommt überhaupt nit rein oder viel zu einfach rein


----------



## Deathgnom (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn GTA als MMORPG rauskommen soll wär es klass wenn man über der ganzen Welt Spielen könnte. Weil Liberty City ist mir zu klein.


----------



## Seek (30. Mai 2008)

die Idee ist nice aber die welt müsste *riesig *sein.
ich stell mir schon die radiospots vor.
Welcome to riot City the only City where ull never get from A to B without Trashing at least 10 Cars.

wenn Rockstar das wirklich inAngriff nehmen bin ich auf jeden fall schon mal gespannt wie sie es umsetzen wollen.


----------



## ExoHunter (30. Mai 2008)

Googled einfach mal nach

SA:MP

GTA: San Andreas Online. Absolut kostenlos, sofern ihr die Vollversion besitzt. Macht einen Heidenspaß, online in einer kompletten Stadt mit Autos zu cruisen, Drive-By´s, u.v.m... und das ganze mit vielen anderen Spielern.


----------



## DunCrow (30. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub nicht dass sich GTA Online umsetzen lassen würde wieso auch?

Das GTA Prinzip funktionert offline ja gut.

Aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass dann tausende Gangster mit ihrem Epic Helicopter über die Stadt fliegen und rumballern, dass geht nur im Singleplayer. Und was ist mit Autos, wenn da dauernd welche geschrottet werden? Spawnen die dann irgendwo? Und wie willste in GTA questen? Klaue 10 Golf GTI oder bringe mir zehn Sitzbezüge von einem Honda Civic und die droppen dann zu 30%.

Nen Onlinemodus gibts eh schon für GTA. Ich finds besser es bleibt bei O statt MMO vor allem MMORPG wäre bei GTA schwierig. (Thoriumkugeln für meine Epische Shotgun)


----------



## Briefklammer (31. Mai 2008)

gta ist recht spaßig die ersten 3 stunden find ich wenn es das als mmo geben würde würd ichs mir kaufen
es würde bestimmt 2 fraktionen geben cops und gangster auch so mit inzen nur das es keine bosse gibt z.b als bulle musste dann ein drogenlabor zerstören


----------



## Soldier206 (31. Mai 2008)

Technisch ist es natürlich möglich nur könnten auf so einen Server nicht so viele Leute wie bei anderen MMO´s, da der Traffic viel zu hoch wäre und der Benutzer einen verdammt leistungsstarken PC bräuchte.


----------



## dalai (31. Mai 2008)

Nichts gegen wow, aber die GTA 4 Grafik ist ziemlich viel besser als die von wow und andere mmorpg's. Da braucht es schon gute pc's.
Gta als MMo wäre jedoch schon recht e-sport fähig...


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2008)

Also....wer eine Xbox360 hat, da gibts ein Spiel das heisst Saints Row, gibt noch nen anderes in so einer Futuristischen Stadt.kA wie das nochmal heisst.

Auf jedenfall hat GTA das Potential für ein MMO. Die oben genannten Spiele beinhalteten zumindest auf der Xbox360 einen Multiplayer part, zwar kein MMO aber man konnte Verfolgungsjagten usw. machen. Ist recht lustig aber nicht ausgereift. In dem SciFi Spiel was mir grad net einfällt ist man nen Cop und kämpft gegen Verbrecher, mit laufender Aktion wird man in einigen Attributen besser wie zb. Stärke, beweglichkeit, Zielgenauigkeit mit Waffen etc....

Ich hatte damals einen genialen Vice City Mod ausprobiert, auf dem wir mit bis zu 100 Leuten in der Stadt bekriegen konnten. Im Prinzip war das fast MMO feeling, jedoch sehr sehr laggy und kaum Spielbar, dennoch hat es Spaß gemacht, mal mit dem Heli zu bombadieren oder Verfolgungsjagten zu machen.

Deswegen, Potential wäre da, jedoch die Technische Umsetzung eine andere. Eine Idee, 2 Fraktionen, anzuschließen, Polizei und Verbrecher (wie Horde und ally) wäre garnet mal so schlecht oder nich?

Die Stadt müsste Groß genug sein, viele Möglichkeiten bieten, ausreichend Quests. Daher würde ich aber trotzdem sagen, so Groß so eine GTA-Online Welt auch sein mag, letzen endes würde es darauf hinauslaufen das sich jeder Spieler mit irgentwelchen Wummen in dunklen Gassen über den haufen schießt oder einfach mit seinem Auto auf dem Bürgersteig fährt...

Deswegen wurde in der hinsicht noch nichts entwickelt.

Die Schachtel.


----------



## Genker (9. Juni 2008)

ich würde es auch interessant finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppel2802 (9. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht obs schon wer gesagt hat, aber GTA IV hat auf der X-box und PS3 Mutiplayer Modis, ich würds jetzt nicht direkt mmo nennen, aber hier zeigt sich das es möglich wäre daraus ein MMO zu machen.

GTA IV unterstützt unterschiedliche Multiplayer-Modi. Bis zu 16 Spieler können in zwölf Spielmodi gegeneinander antreten und bis zu vier Spieler können an drei Team-Missionen teilnehmen. So kann in den Team-Missionen ein Spieler als Fahrer fungieren, während die anderen aus dem Fahrzeug schießen. Neben den üblichen Spielmodi wie Deathmatch oder Team-Deathmatch, können die Spieler Rennen gegeneinander fahren oder unter Zeitdruck Fahrzeuge stehlen und Missionen absolvieren. Dabei gewinnt der, der am schnellsten die Mission absolviert.

Quelle:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV


----------



## dalai (12. Juni 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Also....wer eine Xbox360 hat, da gibts ein Spiel das heisst Saints Row, gibt noch nen anderes in so einer Futuristischen Stadt.kA wie das nochmal heisst.



Saints row ist genauso wie gta aber schlechter. Saint's Row 2 ist vielleciht besser, weiss nicht habs noch nie gespielt.


----------

